# Work van questions



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm starting a new project in about a month and was thinking about a new setup. I'm used to working out of my truck and trailer that works pretty well in my town and normal area of work. However this job is in Portland and parking and street size sucks. It should be a 3 month job so I'm thinking about picking up a $3-5k cargo van to use for it. That way parking will be easier and I can bring tools home every night and have less chance of theft. Any thoughts? Also I've seen a few 02-05 Chevy Express vans that look appealing does anyone have any experiences with these?


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an 07 Express extended with a Duramax, and don't know how I lived without one for so long. 

I'll never go back to a pickup, thats for sure.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been running a 3/4 ton chev van, with a 6x12 enclosed trailer. This has served me well.

Currently upgraded to a one ton GMC van and a 7 x 14 trailer. The other set up just wouldn't handle the weight.

If you are basically a one man show the 3/4 ton and 6 x 12 will do you fine.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

KATOMAN 

I saw your setup on a previous thread and it looks great. Any problems with the Express van? I'm finding alot on CL with 150-180k miles and I'm not sure i want one with that many miles.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The only breakdown I had was a front axle bearing crushed. My fault, too much weight.

Other than that I put 200km on it with no problems. All hard miles. Try and find out what the previous owner used the van for.

Trailers up here with road salt, etc. only last 5-6 yrs. So watch what year trailer you get. They rot out.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

RedRemod yeah a van is great in city parking jobs. I have a van as well for that purpose. They don't drive like a pu they drive well like a van.

I have 230,000 miles with no major problems, but I don't overload it either. 

I will second what Katoman said try and find out what it was used for. Flower delivery is good because it's light and they have to drive carefuly not to tip the plants over. Beverage deliver is heavy and can drive hard because it's hard to spill a closed pop can etc..

Check this guy out his vans are clean a little more than you said you wanted to spend but doesn't hurt to look.
http://www.automartcr.com/

Cole


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

RadRemod said:


> I'm starting a new project in about a month and was thinking about a new setup. I'm used to working out of my truck and trailer that works pretty well in my town and normal area of work. However this job is in Portland and parking and street size sucks. It should be a 3 month job so I'm thinking about picking up a $3-5k cargo van to use for it. That way parking will be easier and I can bring tools home every night and have less chance of theft. Any thoughts? Also I've seen a few 02-05 Chevy Express vans that look appealing does anyone have any experiences with these?


I got an E350 from them. I was pleased with the price and lack of BS. Try them first. The vans are priced right for and good quality. They were reccommended to me by a supplier who said they buy over the phone, sight unseen and have teh van delivered. One van had a bad transmission, Baldwin took care of it. http://pdxvans.com/


----------



## SasquatchPaint (Dec 1, 2010)

Working out of a pickup is the pits. Once you've owned a van you won't know how you lived without it. Oh yea, and there's a lot of square footage to put a logo on!


----------



## atrawlings (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a van for my lead man and it was the one of the best decisions I've made. 

Productivity soared as he nearly always had what he needed with him and the key was he knew where to find it. If you've ever worked out of the back of a truck you know how frustrating it is climbing over all the sh#* to try and find something.

It does take a while for the sucker to warm up on those cold mornings...there's a lot of cubic feet in there!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I drive a 05' Express Cargo van. I switched from an f150 4x4. I ain't looked back since. It's much better than a pick-up. 

I call it my toolbox on wheels!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a 1 ton 6 wheeler cube van. She's got a full 12' inside and I don't have to duck or crawl in it...just walk right in. It has lockable tool boxes built in to the sides.

These are a dime a dozen now because of the recession etc. I bought it for 6,500 and it's mint condition. The gas mileage sucks however. 

I had vans for years and I got sick of crawling inside them. When I was younger no problem but now I just open the back, flip on a light switch and I have a mobile shop complete with microwave, girl calendars, work table and every tool imaginable. It's sweet and I highly recommend it. For the money you can't go wrong. I can even drive a four wheeler inside it!

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

This is what it looks like


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:notworthy


Mike's Plumbing said:


> This is what it looks like[/quote:notworthy


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

My worst memory of vans are when you crawl in the back and you put your knee right on top of a small screw.:laughing:

That pretty much summs up why I'm done with little vans.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

$6500 For that van!!!! I'll take it! How many miles on that thing?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Ive been running dodge ram cargo vans for the last 13 years or so. very good luck with them. my current one is a 99' 3/4 ton with the 318 v8. has 113k on it now. great power. gas sucks but hey, they all do!!! i try to find them with under 80k, then i run them for 3 or 4 years. i keep them going until they hit around 230-260k then i get another one. i usally pick them up for 1200-2500. there cheap, no payment and reliable!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

RadRemod said:


> $6500 For that van!!!! I'll take it! How many miles on that thing?


51,000 Miles....I think that's what it had on it at the time of purchase. He wanted 8,200 but I got it for 6,500.

Note: The 2 photos are NOT the actual van, I just robbed them off the internet. Mine is the same though, In fact, mine is perfect, not even a scratch because they guy never used it. I got very lucky but they are everywhere.

I love walking into it and having a complete mobile shop. It's big enough to have 4 guys in the back playing poker.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Ditto on the cube van. Mine is a little longer than Mike's, (14') and not quite as pretty. it's a 1997 Ford with over 240,000 miles. Has a swing open door on back, not a roll-up. Two full length alum. shelves on one side, and plenty of room for materials. It's the 9 miles per gallon thing that really hurts though!!!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ditto on the MPG. The 1 ton with the triton V8 gets about 8 when she's all dressed to the 9's.

Mike

....I wonder if the new chevy volt comes with a roof rack?:laughing:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Mike that truck retails for 45k new, I buddy of mine bought the same one two years ago :notworthy

You can’t touch that van around here for less than 20k.

How did you find that van for that price?
Did you “make him an offer he couldn’t refuse?” :gun_bandana::gunsmilie::tank::2guns::boxing:

I just picked up a 2005 E350 extended van with no glass for $7k cash from a dealer in PA, that van in my neck of the woods runs about 12k
Nice score! :clap:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

There is one of those vans for sale here either 10'or12' didn't measure it. It's an 03 for $7,995 if any one is interested I can give the dealers addy.

Cole


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

yea vans are nice for sure, but a truck is still needed imo. 

i have an 05 express with every bell and whistle you can get. and then some awd yup i live in snow country nothing like pulling away in winter, it has contractor doors so i don't have to climb into it, i hit abutton the door pops open and tools are right there.

i actually removed a cabinet and put in bucket seats, room for four comfortably,

i took the bulkhead door and moved it back 4' so it is like an extended cab pick up with a cap imo i still have a walk thru door to get into the back.

i have hauled a baby excavator and a bobcat were probably the heaviest items,but it pulled it with no problem










gas mileage is around 15 but it weighs alot as its loaded. but to have the tool you need is priceless,when i first started out and had guys it would suck to work thru a job faster than you thought to move onto another job and not have the tool, going home to get it wasn't fiscally doable so i bought what i needed thats all good for extra tools but dam how many coping saws and stupid little tools does a company need lol


----------



## SasquatchPaint (Dec 1, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> yea vans are nice for sure, but a truck is still needed imo.
> 
> i have an 05 express with every bell and whistle you can get. and then some awd yup i live in snow country nothing like pulling away in winter, it has contractor doors so i don't have to climb into it, i hit abutton the door pops open and tools are right there.
> 
> ...


 
That's my dream van, but a little too rich for my blood at the moment!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

festerized said:


> Mike that truck retails for 45k new, I buddy of mine bought the same one two years ago :notworthy
> 
> You can’t touch that van around here for less than 20k.
> 
> ...


Well, oddly enough it was a well respected carpenter who went belly up. It was for sale for two years and I made an offer of cash. He took it no questions asked.

He was/is a great carpenter and was semi-famous in the area. It was sad for me to learn he couldn't compete anymore, the guy was a legend.

He still is a great man. Regardless, these box trucks are everywhere and they are cheap.

Mike


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

SasquatchPaint said:


> That's my dream van, but a little too rich for my blood at the moment!


 
32 grand i think is what the sticker was for a work van, still cheaper than a truck and just as capable.i needed 4wd im glad them payments came to an end, not for a work truck.you want a dependable workvan and a nice car that sits in the garage:thumbup:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I was looking at vans but there is no way I would be able to get around in the snow. Sticking with pickup and a trailer, Unless I can find one of those 4x4 ford vans.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

my buddy has the quigley ford v10, he says he wishes he seen mine first ,

yea his is a monstertruck with big tires sure but i rode in that lumber wagon and seen him fill it up lol and he paid 10 grand more than me , his van is stripped also ,


try an awd version out . seriously a tank i dont have to spin to get out she just goes because of the weight and traction.


----------

